# IBS pain worse with movement and bending?



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys was just wondering...Is your IBS pain worse with movement or bending, crouching? Because it always seems to aggravate it for me. also does you pain go away when sleeping? Does anybody know why?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Probably gas pain with spasms... It goes away when you are asleep because you relax and the gas passes through more easily.That's why using relaxation techniques is often helpful for people with IBS. Also use an antispasmodic if your Dr has given you one. If not peppermint is a natural antispasmodic.


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

Hi hun, yes mine goes when I'm sleeping and gets worse from moving/bending- exercise and also sat in the same position for long periods it feels like its rubbing insides causing some sort of friction pain, you are not alone  xx


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

katiebabe said:


> Hi hun, yes mine goes when I'm sleeping and gets worse from moving/bending- exercise and also sat in the same position for long periods it feels like its rubbing insides causing some sort of friction pain, you are not alone  xx


Thank you, Yeh I noticed the same thing it's worse with sitting in the same position for too long







. Have you found something which helps your pain?


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

BQ said:


> Probably gas pain with spasms... It goes away when you are asleep because you relax and the gas passes through more easily.That's why using relaxation techniques is often helpful for people with IBS. Also use an antispasmodic if your Dr has given you one. If not peppermint is a natural antispasmodic.


Thanks BQ I have tried every antispasmodic only bentyl helps a little, Yes peppermint tea is good but the effects don't last very long and it makes me pee 3 times within the hour of drinking it, the capsules give me bad heartburn. Thanks again


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try the relaxation techniques.Here is a good source:http://www.webmd.com/balance/stress-management/features/blissing-out-10-relaxation-techniques-reduce-stress-spot


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

No I haven't found anything that helps! I'm just starting to feel a bit of relief now after all this time.-its been pretty extreme symptoms for over a year cudnt work etc... Cudnt be on my feet for long due to the discomfort and pain. I think time is a good healer I mean I'm no way near back to normal but I'm better than I have been...I've learnt u have to have a lot of patience with this horrid syndrome.I have just finished a course of treatment from a homopathic lady- I don't know whether it helped or not though as I've been on a strict no diary egg diet for 6months now too so its hard to tell wot works. I've tried all the known ibs pills none worked for me. I take pepermint tablets daily instructed by my dietician but I don't think they do anything.I wish u the best of luck, k x


----------



## Abhishek Singh Bhadouria (Aug 17, 2017)

hey anyone get out of this ibs symptoms of pain trigger on bending & movement..


----------

